# Gap between soil and foundation...?



## ghostlyvision (May 11, 2011)

Keep watering the foundation 2 - 3 times a week if you don't get rain, use drip hoses to get a slow soaking, and call a foundation repair company to check for problems if your inside doors are sticking, or if you see gaps developing in your exterior trim. We're near Houston, experiencing the same drought/extreme heat, watered the foundation and lawns twice a week and still had to have the house levelled last weekend, the back was 2 inches lower than the front. Not fun as first time home owners but better than risking the whole house on this awful weather spell we're all suffering. A house down the block had a water pipe break on the 4th of July, we all lost water that night while it was repaired, thankfully that's been the only one on our block. Best of luck to you.


----------

